# What are best 220 developing reels?



## Dick Sanders (May 1, 2009)

Can you recommend good 220 developing reels, and where to get them? I've long developed 120 on stainless reels, but I've been wanting to shoot some 220 in my Pentax 67 and my reels only take 120. I suppose I could go with plastic, too. Just want to make sure I don't buy junk. Thanks.


----------

